# Parallelportproblem [GELÖST]

## tuxian

Hallo!

Würde gerne lcdproc oder lcd4linux zum Laufen bringen, doch egal mit welchem Programm ich auf /dev/parport0 zugreifen will, ich hab keinen Zugriff darauf.

```
root@markus: pts/1: 22 files 11Gb -> !dd

dd if=/dev/parport0

dd: öffne ,,/dev/parport0": Kein passendes Gerät bzw. keine passende Adresse gefunden
```

Support dafür ist im Kernel drinnen:

```
root@markus: pts/1: 22 files 11Gb -> zcat /proc/config.gz |grep PARPORT|grep -v "#"

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y
```

und wird auch beim Booten erkannt:

```
Jan 10 14:03:08 markus parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

Jan 10 14:03:08 markus parport0: irq 7 detected

Jan 10 14:03:08 markus lp0: using parport0 (polling).
```

System ist gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.10-gentoo-r4 und devfsd.

Bitte um Hilfe, hab schon die Devicefiles gelöscht und mit mknod neu angelegt, hat aber nichts geholfen.

Welches Device ist überhaupt der Parallelport /dev/lp0 oder /dev/parport0 ode beides?

Was ist der Unterschied?Last edited by tuxian on Sat Mar 05, 2005 10:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Voltago

Der Parallel-Port ist schon parport0. lp0 ist der 'line printer', der anscheinend auch den parport0 benutzt und wahrscheinlich nicht allzu glücklich darüber ist, wenn dann noch ein anderes Programm angeschissen kommt und Zugriff will. Du könntest ja den line printer als Modul in den Kernel nehmen und vorher mit rmmod entladen. Oder aber etwas stimmt mit den Zugriffsrechten nicht. Versuchst Du den Zugriff auf parport0 als root? Oder dein Parallelport funktioniert grundsätzlich aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht. Kannst Du mal einen Drucker dranhängen und ihn testen mit

```
echo 'Hallo Welt' > /dev/lp0
```

?

----------

## peje

oft kann man im bios noch einstellungen zum parport vornehmen so in etwa ecp und eep musst du auch checken falls dein display net will.....

----------

## tuxian

Hab leider keinen parallelen Drucker.

An den Rechten liegt es nicht, hab sie schon überprüft und das ganze auch als root probiert.

----------

## Voltago

Dann schmeiß doch einfach line printer support aus dem Kernel.

----------

## tuxian

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Dann schmeiß doch einfach line printer support aus dem Kernel.

 

Welche Option meinst du genau?

----------

## Voltago

Offiziell heißt das Teil 'Parallel Printer Support' und steht unter 'Character Devices' in der kernel config.

----------

## tuxian

Hab ich gemacht, hat auch nix geholfen ;(

----------

## b3rT

 *Quote:*   

> Jan 10 14:03:08 markus lp0: using parport0 (polling)

 

im polling-mode ist der parport (soweit ich weiss) nicht bidirektional, sodass du nur darauf schreiben kannst, aber nicht lesen. schau mal in die kernel-docs, wie du einen 'besseren' mode bekommst

edit: schwachsinn, lesen sollte auch gehen, nur eben nicht gleichzeitig....ignorier meinen post  :Smile: 

----------

## tuxian

lcdproc und lcd4linux schreiben nur, den Parallelportmodus kann ich im BIOS einstellen, hab schon schon verschiedene Möglichkeiten probiert, half nichts.

Ich werde mir für ein paar Euro eine Parallelportsteckkarte zulegen denn es muss ein Hardwareproblem sein.

----------

## tuxian

Problem gelöst.

CONFIG_PPDEV=m 

war nicht gesetzt, nach Laden des Moduls ppdev funktioniert lcdproc super!

----------

## theche

was für ein LCD ist das denn? So eins?

blinkenleds

----------

## tuxian

Nein, ein normales HD44780 kompatibles:

http://layr.at/lcd.jpg

----------

## theche

schad...aber des andere sollte man ja auch zum laufen kriegen...  :Wink: 

----------

